# help droid x will not boot stays on them try sbf and stays at 98%



## omaru (Aug 3, 2012)

help droid x will not boot stays on them try sbf and stays at 98%

sorry my english is bad


----------



## Jiihubu (Jul 6, 2012)

What method are you using to do the SBF?


----------



## omaru (Aug 3, 2012)

Jiihubu said:


> What method are you using to do the SBF?


use rsd lite


----------



## Beanerman (Dec 9, 2012)

omaru said:


> help droid x will not boot stays on them try sbf and stays at 98%
> 
> sorry my english is bad


First off, What was your original firmware version before problem or trying to sbf?(.605 and earlier, or .621)
Next, Which sbf are you trying to use? Once you are on the .621, you cannot go back to any earlier versions.
When you go to the bootloader, are there any error messages?

Once you determine the above, and then try the proper sbf, Have you tried a different usb port? Restarting the pc? I have had that problem before.
Let me know if this helps, or if you need more help.


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

Definitely follow Beanerman's suggestions. Figure out exactly what version you are running. Once you find that, an easy path to SBF is to use a linux boot cd specifically made to flash.

The following is a link to a post I have used several times to re-download the necessary boot images depending on my situation. Each one has worked flawlessly. You can use the boot images in many ways. Straight up burning to CD is probably the easiest. But if you have VMware on your PC, you can mount the ISO and boot to it. Even running Linux through a VM in windows works better than my experiences with RSD. Either way, its super easy and much more reliable than RSD.

http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html

There may be a Rootzwiki post about this somewhere, but that was the one I had bookmarked as I used it many times.


----------



## Beanerman (Dec 9, 2012)

Agreed Blueman, that link is the ones I use too.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

